# Pressure Cooker Part



## rock_breaker (Apr 3, 2020)

The daughter's pressure cooker handle is broken and a release mechanism stud is now missing so I ordered 12" of 316 Stainless steel to try and repair the handle. Not sure of the exact function  of the stud and there  is no name on the pressure cooker so am going to check out some on display at a store. 

Started turning the end of the 316 SS down from 0.625" to 0.400" to go through a gasket and short tube. The stud assembly then reduces to 0.3125" and has a groove for a lever assembly that I believe pushes the lid clear of 2 small buttons on the lip of the pan that I believe prevent the lid from being turned under pressure. More about this after a trip to the store. 

I may have chosen the wrong lathe however, the rod tends to slide in the chuck as the cuts are being made.  It is a 3 jaw scroll chuck  6" in diameter and has wide jaws thus the slippage. I am using Tnmn? carbide inserts and turning about 800 RPM, very slow advance. Depth of cut is 0.010". The finish is great, this is my first experience on the Enco lathe and SS. I have a Clausing 100 MK3 and a 5" chuck with it that  may have been a better choice, it is taking some time to get the tools  on hand.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 3, 2020)

You could turn a true diameter on the waste end and then chuck onto that, the true round might keep it from walking. You might try shimming under the jaws with brass and then squeeze down the chuck tight. If that doesn't solve it you could add a center in the tailstock and turn towards that end. Turning between centers isn't super popular but would work as an option.  Keep after it, there is a way or three to get where you are going. You'll just have to find one. You might try looking up All American pressure cookers. I'm not real clear on your description, but they have studs around the rim to lock down the lid. If you are missing a pop off valve you should probably buy a replacement. Happy turning.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks LEEQ,
 The lid has a pressure relief valve and a bleed off valve, therefore the "anti removal system" line of thought. There is no indication of any type of retainer to prevent this stud from dropping into the beans other than a groove about 1//16" wide and deep. That leaves me with a big question about the upper end. Studying on it last night, it is obviously a fulcrum fixture to push the lid away from the 2 "safety posts" on the rim of the pan. I believe the actuating lever hadn't been pushed down properly when the lid was turned CCW with the handle for removal.
The 316 SS was purchased on line and with almost 2 times the cost of the bar added for 'shipping and handling" IT IS NEARING THE PRICE OF GOLD. As you pointed out cutting from left to right using the tailstock as a retainer seems to be the way to minimize material loss. I think I can use a slitting saw in the horizontal mill to cut the stud off.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 3, 2020)

Love to see pictures of your riddle. I grew up with presto cookers and later became familiar with the AA cookers. The only popular ones I'm not familiar with are the mirro's. They seem like a much lighter cheaper option, but as long as they work.  I bet we can figure out a make if it's one of the big makers. From there figuring your part out should be much easier.


----------

